# Weekly competition 2009-05



## AvGalen (Jan 29, 2009)

This is the amount of times the "other events" got done:
2x2x2 Blindfolded; 5+3+5+5 = *18*
6x6x6 Blindfolded; 1+1+1+2 = *5*
7x7x7 Blindfolded; 1+1+1+2 = *5*
3x3x3 Match the scramble; 4+2+2+2 = *10*
4x4x4 Fewest Moves; 1+1+2+3 = *7*
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay; 5+5+4+5 = *19*
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay; 4+3+1+4 = *12* 
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 Relay; 1+2+1+3 = *7*
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 + 7x7x7 Relay; 1+1+1+2 = *5*
Snake; 2+2+1+1 = *6*

12 was the minimum, so we will say goodbye to 7 events for now. If you want them back into the weekly competition, just PM me. Remember, just because they are not events anymore doesn't mean you shouldn't do it if you enjoy it. I will personally keep doing Match-the-scramble, 2-6 and 2-7 relays.

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) normally a subscript number indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. *U32 *would mean to turn the the U layer and the 2 layers beneath it (3 in total) a half turn. However, this forum doesn't support subscript, so I transform the default notation to "3U2" notation which also means "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1 the new notation is not entirely clear about when to perform a slice/half-turn. I am assuming that no slice-turns are to be performed at the beginning or the end (unless the scramble begins or ends with (0,0))
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* hasn't changed either, but just so you know: The first (small) letters are for the tips, then come the normal moves
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know: 

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 15 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. (2.5 hours for 4x4x4 Fewest Moves)
For Match the scramble you can use a glas (or other construction) so you can easily look at all sides of the cube. You perform the scramble on (solved) cube 1, can use 15 seconds inspection time and the goal is to turn a solved cube into cube 1
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends wednesday/thursday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at wednesday/thursday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *L2 U' F' R D L' B' U2 L D R B' R F' L D' F R D B' L F' R2 D R2
*2. *D2 L D F R U F D2 B U B L2 B L2 D' R' F' R F' L' U' F2 L F2 D2
*3. *B U2 L F L D R' D' L2 U2 L' D L U2 B2 L' D2 F L' F2 D2 L F' L' D2
*4. *U R B R' B L B R B' U' B D' L' D B2 U L D L' F2 U2 F D' B2 R
*5. *R D2 L' F' R2 U2 R' D' R D' F D2 F' R' F' U R2 F L2 F' R' F2 D2 R2 U'

*3x3x3*
*1. *D' L2 U F2 D U2 L2 U2 R2 B2 R2 B' L R' B U2 R F2 L U B2 (21f)
*2. *L2 B2 D2 F2 D2 L' U2 B2 F2 L D2 F U R U2 L' D' L D2 U' L2 (21f)
*3. *B2 D2 U' L2 R2 B2 U' L2 D B L2 U L' D' R2 F L2 R' B' R' (20f)
*4. *L' B2 D2 B2 L R' B2 L F2 R' F L' B' U2 B' R2 U L' B F R2 (21f)
*5. *L2 U B2 D' L2 B2 L2 D2 U' R2 U' B R' D F L' R' D R2 D2 (20f)

*4x4x4*
*1. *Fw' U2 R2 B Fw Rw' Fw Uw' L2 Rw Fw' Rw' U2 R' Fw2 D' B' L2 D L Rw' R2 B D2 Uw2 U2 L' F2 L2 F' Rw' U' R2 B2 F' Rw' R' Uw U2 Rw'
*2. *B2 Fw F2 Rw' B F2 D' Fw2 F Rw' R B Uw' B' Fw2 F2 D' Rw D' U Rw2 Fw' D' Rw2 B2 Fw2 F' L2 R D2 Uw2 U L' B' L Rw D2 Uw2 U' F
*3. *Fw D Uw R2 Uw B2 U B2 F2 Uw L2 Uw2 U' L2 Uw2 U2 R' F2 D2 U2 Rw' F2 D2 R2 F2 Rw Fw F L Rw D' F' U' Fw Uw B' Fw' F2 Uw Fw
*4. *L Fw2 U2 Fw R2 B' F2 Rw Uw' L Fw2 F' L' Uw' Fw2 D' Uw L2 B Fw L2 R2 Fw' R Uw' B2 Fw2 F' D' Rw D U' L' Fw D U' B R2 B' R
*5. *B2 D' Uw2 B Fw R' Fw' F2 Uw B' F D2 Uw U' Rw R' F Uw U2 L B2 Fw F' L2 R2 Uw' L2 U' Fw2 L' Rw' R' Uw2 Rw F2 Uw' U F D' Rw'

*5x5x5*
*1. *Dw2 Fw2 R' D' Uw U' R F' U Fw2 Lw' D' Lw Rw' R U L' Rw U2 B' Bw' Fw' F2 Lw R2 Uw2 B2 Dw Bw' Uw2 B2 D L2 Rw R B2 L' Lw B L Fw F' D' L2 R Dw' Uw' Lw2 Fw' R U B Bw2 Uw2 Bw2 Lw' Rw2 R Uw2 Lw
*2. *Dw2 L' Lw R Bw D Lw Fw' R2 Bw L2 B' Bw2 R' Bw2 F' L2 Lw R' D' L2 Lw2 Rw D B' Uw' F' Uw2 U' R Uw2 U2 R Uw Fw' F2 D2 U' L D' R D2 B2 Bw2 D F2 Lw Rw R' Fw Rw D' L' R D' Dw Uw2 U L' R'
*3. *D' Uw2 U2 Fw' F2 Uw' Lw Dw' F2 R' U2 Bw' L' D2 F Dw F2 Dw U' B Bw2 Fw Uw2 B' Bw2 Fw' F Uw Rw' Dw Uw' U F D2 Dw' B' Rw B' U2 Bw2 Fw' D2 L' Uw' Lw' Rw2 B Rw Fw Rw2 U2 L Rw2 Uw2 Lw' U Fw' D2 Dw' Uw'
*4. *F' D' Uw Fw2 F2 L' R2 B' Rw Fw L' Bw2 Uw R2 Uw2 B Bw2 Fw F L' D2 F' Uw' Bw' Rw Fw2 Lw Rw' D L R2 U' Fw Rw' B2 Fw' F2 Uw' B' D' Uw2 Lw R2 Bw2 F' Uw' Rw F2 D2 Dw2 Uw' U L Rw' Fw L Dw B2 U2 R2
*5. *F U2 B Bw' Fw2 F' U' L' F' D' Fw' F Uw2 Bw D Lw B' Bw R' D B' L' Rw D' Dw U' Rw' R' Fw' D2 U' Bw' Dw Lw B Bw2 Fw2 D Uw' Lw' Rw' R2 F2 Rw2 D2 U' F' Rw' Uw L2 Fw D' Dw' L2 Uw' B Fw F2 Lw Rw'

*6x6x6*
*1. *2U2 U B 2R 3F' 2D2 B' 3R2 2B 3F F2 R U B2 2B2 2F D2 3F' 2U 3R' 2R' F2 2D B' 2U' 2R' 3F2 U' 2F2 2L' D' F D' 2D2 3U2 2U' U' B' 2L2 F 3U' 3F2 2D2 3F2 D2 B2 U B' 2B2 F' 2U2 2B' 2D2 3U2 2U2 2R' 3U2 2L 2D' F' 3U 3F' 2D' 2U 2R 2U B 3R 2D' B2 2B' 3F2 2F F2 2L' 2B 3U' 2U2 L2 U2
*2. *L2 3R2 2R2 R 2U B2 2L' B2 3F' 2F2 F R' F 3U2 L R D2 B2 2F' F U' 3R 2D2 B 3U' 3R2 2U' 2B2 D2 L' 3R 2R2 2B 2L' 3R2 R2 F 2L' B2 2D 2L R 3F 3U' 2B' 3F 2D' 3R 3F' 2D R' D2 2U 3F 2D R' 2D' U' 2B' R2 2B U2 2L' B' 2L' 3R 2R' R B' 2B2 2R' B' 2L 2D' 3R' B' 3R 2R2 2F F'
*3. *B2 L' 2L' 3R' 2R' R' U2 2F2 F2 3U 3R' 2B2 2L 2F L 2D2 2B' 2F2 3U 3F D' 2B L 2D2 2R B2 2B 2L' 2D' U2 B2 2B2 3R2 B 2B2 2F' 2L2 3R2 R D' 3F U2 2L2 2D' F2 L 2L2 F' 2D 2U U2 2F' 2U' 2B F2 L B' 3F F2 3U2 L2 2L' R2 B 3R 3U' L 3R F' R 2D' B 3R' 2U' L B' 2B2 2F2 2L' 2R
*4. *F2 D 2D' 3U 2L' R2 D' 2B2 D' 3U B2 U' L' 3R2 D 2B F' 2L2 2B' D 3U 2U' 3R' F' 3R' 2D2 2R' D 2F2 F2 U2 B2 2B' 2F F 2R 2B' 2D L 2L2 2U 2B 3R 2F2 2R' R2 U 3F 3U' 2B 3F' 3U' L' 2R' B' F' 2R 2D R2 2B R2 B' F2 2L' 2B' 3F' 2F 2D2 U B R D' 2L2 2D B2 3U 3F L' 2U' 2F2
*5. *3R2 F' L 2L2 2D 2L2 D2 2D 3U2 2U2 U 2R' 3F' 2F2 2R' B U2 L' 3R' 3F2 2L2 F' 3R D 2D2 3U' 2U U' B 2F2 F 3R 3U' L' 2R 2B2 2D 2L' 2R2 R2 2D B 2B' 2U' R2 F 2R2 B2 F 2D' 3F2 D' 2B 3U' 3F' F' D2 3R' B 2R' 2U L' 3R' 2R 3U' 2L2 R 2D 2U' U2 L' 3U F D2 2D' L2 2R B 3F' F'

*7x7x7*
*1. *3F2 2F' 3D 3B' D' 3R' 2U 3B' 2L2 3F' 3R 3F2 2L' 3L2 3R 2R U2 2R2 R 2U L2 3R' F2 R2 3D U' 3L2 2U' R2 2D' 3U2 2L2 3L 3R 2D2 3D2 F L' R2 3B 2L' 3D2 2B2 3F' 2F' 2L2 2R 3D2 2L2 2R2 3B 3L2 R' 3B' L 3B' F2 3L 2R R' 2U2 2L' 3R' F2 3R' R' B' 2F2 3R 2B' F' 3R 3U' B 2L 2B 3F2 D2 3B F 3D 2L2 2R U' L' 2D' 3D 3B2 3F2 2F U2 3R2 3U' U 2B2 D' 2L2 3R2 F2 R
*2. *R B2 3D U' 3R 2B R2 3B2 2R2 2B 2L 2B 2U2 3R2 2D2 L 2L 3L 3R' 2R' 2D2 3D 3U' 2U U 2F2 L2 U 2R' 2B2 2U2 2B' 3B R' D 3D' 3U' 2U R2 3D 3B 2F 3D 2F D2 3U B2 2B' 3F 3L' D2 3D 3U 2U U2 B2 L' R' 3B' 2F L 2D 2B' 3L' 3D' 3U' 2B2 F' 3U2 3F2 D' U' 3F2 2F F2 2L 3L' 3R2 2R R2 D U2 3R2 3U 2F' 2D' 2U2 3B2 L' 3L2 2D2 2B' 3B' L2 3L 2F2 L 2L 2R' 3B
*3. *3D 2L U' 3F 3L2 F' 2D' 3D' 3L' 2D 2B' F' 3D R2 U2 R2 2D2 B' F2 2R2 U' 2F F L' U 2R' B' 2B' F' 2L' 3L 2D2 3D2 2U R' 2B R2 3B' L 2B2 3B 3F 2L R2 2F2 2U2 2B 2D 3D U 2R' R2 B' 3F' R2 3F D' F2 3L' 3U' 3R' R2 F' 3D2 U' 2R' F2 R' B 2B 3B 3F 2F' F U 2R' 3U' U2 2L' F' 3D' L2 3L' 3R 2R R' 2B2 3B 3F2 3U 3L' 2R' 3F L' 2U' 2L 3U' U 2B2 3U2
*4. *2B2 F L' B2 2B' F2 2D2 3D 2B2 3B' 2D' 2F' 2U2 U2 R2 2B' 3R 3U' 2L 2U' 3B2 F' L 2L D 3U2 3B 2F2 U 3L 2D L' 2R 2F' R2 B2 3F2 2F 3L2 3R' R' 2D' L 2D 3D' 2U' B2 L2 2L' 3B 3F 2D 3R R 2B2 D2 2D2 2F' 2L' 3R 2D R2 B 3B 2L2 2R2 2D 3U2 U 2L 3B2 3U 3F' 3R 3U' 2R' 3B L2 2R2 F' 2R2 3F' F2 3R' 3D U' L' 3B 3F' 2F2 3D2 L' 3D2 F2 2U 3B2 L2 2R2 R 3D2
*5. *3F' 2R' F 3U2 L' B' 2F' R2 D 2B' 2D B' 3B 3F' R' B' 3F2 U B' D 3U2 F' 3D' 3U 2B' 3F' D B 3L2 3R' 2R2 U' B F2 3U2 2L 3U 2L2 2R' U' 2F' F' 3L2 F 2L2 D2 3D F' 2D 2B' 3R D' 2B2 2F2 2L 3L2 3R' 2R' R2 3F' 2F U2 3L2 3R B2 2B' 2U' 2F' 2D 3D 2U B2 L 2L 3R' 3U' R' 3U' 2B' 3B' 2F L' 3L 3R U' L2 3D' 3L 2D 3U U2 B2 2B2 3F' 2F' F2 D2 2U L' 2B

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 B2 R D' R2 F2 R D L2 U2 B L' U B2 U2 R2 D R D2 L2 U R2 F U R'
*2. *L U F2 R B2 U2 L F2 R' B' L' U2 F' U2 F D L' F' U B2 U' B R B D2
*3. *R D2 B D2 F L' D' L' U' B R B2 D R F2 U' R2 B R2 F D2 F' D2 R' F

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 R2 B2 L' F2 R2 D2 L' F2 U2 L' U' F L2 R' F' L2 B2 R2 D2 F (21f)
*2. *B2 F2 L2 U R2 U' F2 R2 D' L' D2 L2 B' L' U2 F L B' D F' U2 (21f)
*3. *D2 R2 F U2 B' R2 F2 L2 B2 R2 B' L B' D' U' B' R2 B' L B2 L2 (21f)

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *L R B' Fw2 F2 D' U2 F2 Rw2 R' Fw2 D' Uw' U2 Rw2 D F L Rw' R' Uw B Fw L2 Rw Fw D Uw Fw' R B' Rw B' Fw2 Rw D' R D' Uw B'
*2. *Uw' B2 R' U2 Rw2 Fw F2 Uw2 U' Rw2 Fw2 F' Uw2 U' R2 Fw2 Rw Uw' R' D R2 D2 U2 Fw2 L' B2 L U B2 D U2 B' Rw2 D' L Rw R2 Fw' F D'
*3. *F2 R' D' F2 R2 D' Uw L2 Fw2 F' D Fw' Uw2 L2 Rw Fw' D' U' Rw2 Uw2 B2 F Uw' R2 B Fw2 F2 D' F' Rw2 B2 F' D' R2 F D' F U' F2 D

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 R Dw' Uw U2 L2 B' F L2 Bw' L Lw2 Rw R' F Dw2 Bw2 Fw Lw2 Rw R' Bw' Fw' R2 Uw2 B Bw Fw2 L' Rw' Fw2 F D Dw Bw' R B2 Bw L Lw' Dw2 B' Bw L2 Lw2 Uw2 U2 Rw' Uw2 Bw Fw' D2 Fw' F' R2 Bw' Dw Rw2 B2 U2
*2. *D' L2 Uw2 L Lw2 R Fw2 F2 Rw' Bw Lw2 R2 Fw' L' Lw2 B' F2 Dw2 U' Bw' D2 Dw2 L' Lw2 R Dw Rw2 D2 U L2 R Uw' F2 Rw2 Dw2 U' B U' B2 Bw Fw' F2 Rw2 B Lw2 Bw2 Fw2 Lw' Uw U Rw Fw' Dw Bw' Fw' F Lw2 F2 L Lw
*3. *D2 U' R2 Fw' Lw Rw2 D2 Rw2 Fw' U' Fw2 Lw' B2 Fw F' Lw2 Uw2 U' L2 D' Uw' U' Bw' Fw F' Dw L' Dw U Bw F2 Lw' U' L Lw' Rw' R' B2 D2 Dw U Lw Rw R2 Uw Fw' Rw' D2 Uw2 U2 Bw2 Fw2 R Fw2 Rw' B R2 Uw' B' Fw'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *U F2 D R2 F2 U F2 R2 D B F2 D2 L' D B L2 F2 U2 L' (19f)
*2. *L2 R2 D U L2 D' F2 U B2 U2 F R2 B2 U2 L U2 B' L R2 B U' (21f)
*3. *B2 L2 D2 L' R2 B2 L2 U2 F2 D2 B' L B' U B' F2 L2 U L2 U2 L (21f)
*4. *U2 L2 D' U2 R2 F2 D2 B2 U' B2 D' B' R2 F' D' U2 L' R U L B (21f)
*5. *R2 D2 L' U2 R2 D2 B2 L D2 F' L' U' R' U L2 B U' L D L2 (20f)
*6. *B2 U2 R2 D L2 D L2 U B2 F2 R2 D' R U' L R2 F D2 L' D2 U (21f)
*7. *F2 L2 U R2 U L2 U2 R2 D' F2 U' B2 U' B' D R' F2 U F2 U R2 (21f)
*8. *D2 F2 U2 F R2 F' U2 F L2 B' U2 R2 U' L2 R2 U L2 U L F' R2 (21f)
*9. *R F2 L F2 D2 L' B2 R2 F2 R' F2 D' R2 D' F U' L2 D' F2 L' F2 (21f)
*10. *F2 R' U2 F2 L R D2 R' B2 R' D L' D' R D B' R B F R2 (20f)
*11. *F2 L2 U2 R2 F2 L2 U2 R2 D U2 L2 B R' U B2 R' U R' D L' B (21f)
*12. *F2 R2 F R2 F' R2 U2 F' R2 U2 B' D2 R' B' L2 F' L' U R' F' R2 (21f)
*13. *D2 L' F2 R' F2 D2 R2 D2 F2 L D2 B L' R' B' R2 D' R2 U2 F' L' (21f)
*14. *L2 B2 R' D2 L F2 D2 R2 F2 L B' U2 B D F L B U L' R' D (21f)
*15. *F2 L' F2 R2 D2 R' D2 U2 R U2 R2 B' U2 R D2 B' U B' D' B' R' (21f)

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *U' F2 D2 F2 D L2 U' B2 U2 R U2 B2 F' L D' B' L2 R' B' U' (20f)
*2. *D2 R2 B' R2 F2 U2 F D2 B D2 F L F L D' L D B' R' B2 R' (21f)
*3. *F2 D2 R U2 L2 D2 B2 U2 F2 L2 R' D U2 L2 R' D B D L' B' L2 (21f)
*4. *F2 L2 R2 D2 B D2 L2 B' U2 R2 F U' L F2 D U' R' F2 U L2 R2 (21f)
*5. *B2 L B2 U2 L F2 U2 B2 R2 U2 L' B2 R D B' D2 U' F' D F U (21f)

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *B2 R2 D U2 R2 U' R2 F2 L2 B' F R U F L' U2 F L2 R' U2 (20f)
*2. *R F2 D2 B2 R2 B2 R U2 B2 U2 B2 R2 B' R' B2 F2 U B' F D L2 (21f)
*3. *U B2 D2 B2 L2 F2 D' L2 B2 U' F2 U F D2 F2 L' R B' U R U2 (21f)
*4. *F2 L U2 B2 U2 F2 R' U2 R B2 R' U2 R2 B' U' B2 D F' U' R F' (21f)
*5. *R D2 L' B2 R F2 D2 F2 R F' U' L' U' L2 U B' F2 U B2 F (20f)

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *U R2 D2 L2 B2 U B2 L2 U F2 U' L' B R' F' D' L' B R' B U2 (21f)

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *D' R B U' R' B2 R F2 U L2 D F2 U2 L' F2 R' U2 B L F2 D B2 D2 R' B
*3. *F2 R' D2 R2 U2 R F2 L' R2 B2 U2 F' U L' B' R2 D2 B L2 U R2 (21f)
*4. *D L2 B' Fw F' Rw' Fw F R Uw U2 R2 U2 L Rw' R B2 D2 Uw' Rw' Uw Rw' R2 B Fw2 F' Rw R' Fw' F D' B Rw U2 F' U' B U' Rw' D'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *F' L' F R2 F' U' R F' U2 L' B2 U B' R D2 R F L' U R2 U2 R' B2 D' L
*3. *B2 R D2 R2 U2 F2 L' B2 L' D2 F' D B2 R' U2 R' B L D' R U2 (21f)
*4. *U' L Fw2 R2 F R2 D L' F2 R Uw' L' R' U F L2 Rw2 R2 Uw2 B F' Uw L' R Uw' Fw2 U2 R F' L' Rw2 R' Fw2 D' U' R2 B Uw2 R Uw'
*5. *Lw2 F2 Lw B Fw Lw2 D2 F D2 Dw' Rw' Uw' F' D2 F2 D2 Uw2 U Rw2 Dw Lw2 B2 F' D Dw2 Uw U' R D' Dw L2 Uw B' Bw Fw2 Dw2 U2 R' Fw2 Dw' L' Lw2 Rw R2 Uw2 Rw U Rw' Bw2 Lw2 Fw' Uw L R2 Uw' Fw' Lw' Rw D Uw

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-1,d=3 / dUdU u=6,d=3 / ddUU u=-2,d=2 / UdUd u=4,d=-5 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=3 / UUUd
*2. *UUdd u=-1,d=4 / dUdU u=-3,d=-2 / ddUU u=-1,d=0 / UdUd u=-2,d=3 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=-2 / UUdU
*3. *UUdd u=2,d=3 / dUdU u=0,d=4 / ddUU u=3,d=3 / UdUd u=4,d=4 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=5 / ddUU
*4. *UUdd u=-1,d=-4 / dUdU u=1,d=1 / ddUU u=5,d=2 / UdUd u=-4,d=3 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=5 / ddUd
*5. *UUdd u=-3,d=1 / dUdU u=4,d=-2 / ddUU u=4,d=-4 / UdUd u=-5,d=6 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=2 / UddU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*2. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*3. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*4. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*5. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *l r' b u' U R B' L R B' R B L' U' L' R U' R' L' R U' L' B' U L 
*2. *l' r b' u R L' U B' L' R U' R' U' L R' L' U' R U' R' B' R' U L' U 
*3. *l r u B L R' U B' R' B R' L' R U' B U B' L' U' L' U R' B' R U 
*4. *l b u' U' L' U' R B' R L' R U' R L' B L B U L' U L B U' L' B 
*5. *r' u' R U B' L' R L' R' B U' R B L' R' B' L' U L' U R' B R U B' 

*Square-1*
*1. *(0,-4) (-2,4) (0,3) (5,0) (6,0) (0,3) (0,4) (5,3) (6,3) (0,1) (2,5) (-5,2) (6,2) (6,2) (-3,0) (0,4) (-2,0)
*2. *(0,-3) (-3,3) (3,3) (6,0) (0,1) (6,0) (0,5) (-3,3) (0,3) (-3,0) (6,3) (-3,3) (0,4) (2,0) (0,3) (0,3) (-3,3) 
*3. *(0,-1) (0,3) (0,3) (6,4) (3,0) (3,0) (4,0) (6,2) (4,0) (5,0) (-1,3) (-2,4) (3,2) (-3,0) (6,3) (6,1) (3,0)
*4. *(0,-3) (-3,6) (2,1) (6,0) (4,2) (6,4) (-4,1) (6,0) (0,3) (6,4) (4,2) (-4,5) (1,0) (0,2) (0,4) (3,0) 
*5. *(0,3) (0,3) (-3,3) (0,3) (3,3) (0,1) (-2,5) (-5,0) (0,1) (4,2) (0,1) (0,2) (0,1) (6,0) (0,3) (5,0) (-2,0) (3,2)


----------



## byu (Jan 29, 2009)

*3x3x3*
 39.17, 33.86, 25.69, 31.57, 38.10 = 34.51
COMMENT: The 25.69 was a PLL skip. The cross was pretty easy on all of these.
*3x3x3BLD*

Whether I get time to do blindfold or not depends. I usually never get time to do it. Wow, am I the first post?


----------



## Rodrigomaga2 (Jan 29, 2009)

*3x3x3 *
52,88, 48,07, 42,87, 54,74, 56,85 - Average: 51.08
Coment: Not good :/


----------



## Sir E Brum (Jan 29, 2009)

*2x2x2*
9.11
*3x3x3*
22.24
*3x3x3 OH*
1:31.99
*4x4x4*
3:40.28 
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 relay*
4:14.79
*3x3x3 BLD*
16:40.19 (First ever full attempt woooo!) 
14:11.49 
DNF
Not quite sure how to average this.


I need a lot more practice at 4x4, OH, and BLD.

I fail at saving the actual times... these are all averages.


----------



## Kian (Jan 29, 2009)

Kian Barry

2x2- (6.28), 8.21, 8.88, (11.11), 6.57 Average- 7.89 
3x3- 18.75, (16.08), (22.08), 21.37, 18.11 Average- 19.41 
4x4- 1:40.03 (O), 1:58.22 (OP), 1:41.25 (OP), (1:55.94) (O), (1:36.66) Average- 1:45.74	
5x5- (2:37.28), 2:46.22, 2:54.59, (3:01.13), 2:42.81 Average- 2:47.87	
3x3 BLD- 5:33.75, DNF, 6:09.22- Best 5:35.75 
3x3 OH- (51.81), (1:05.62), 54.10, 56.00, 54.60 Average- 54.90	
2-4 Relay- 2:17.39
2-5 Relay- 5:12.01
Square 1- (1:49.67), 3:07.51, 2:39.65, (3:18.04), 2:51.14	Average- 2:52.77


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 29, 2009)

*3x3x3: 13.81*
14.15, (13.43), (14.71), 13.54, 13.74

*3x3x3 OH: 30.55*
30.66, (34.00), 31.66, (28.13), 29.34

*3x3x3 BLD: 2:06.17*
2:06.17, (2:11.56), (DNF) [2:30.18, complete screw-up ]

*4x4x4: 1:18.56*
(1:23.25)[O], 1:20.08[P], (1:15.81), 1:16.41, 1:19.18[OP]


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jan 29, 2009)

Oh come on the first time I'm finally gonna do 4x4 FMC and its gone


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jan 29, 2009)

4x4: 1:23.76
times: (1:18.28 (O)) 1:20.64 (1:37.18 (P)) 1:18.64 (P) 1:32.00 (OP)
comment: yay! this is really nice, 2 sub-80's (1:18.28 was a PLL skip)

2x2: 7.22
times: 6.26 (8.02) 7.38 8.02 (5.78)
comment: i want sub-7 

3x3: 21.41
times: (19.22) 22.74 21.14 20.34 (23.70)
comment: ok, done on a good cube with bad stickers

3x3 OH: 38.49
times: 37.02 39.46 (50.34) 38.98 (34.50)
comment: I'm sub-40 every time now

3x3BLD: 4:49.46
times: 4:49.46 DNF 5:53.18
comment: new memo system (letter pairs) used numbers before. Happy with this.

5x5: 2:11.82
times: (2:24.72) 2:23.10 2:07.62 2:04.74 (2:00.26)
comment: first 2 were bad, last 3 were great! new PB average ^^

7x7: 8:00.01 
times: (7:18.92) 7:45.54 7:53.64 (DNF (stackmat ran out cause of all the pops)) 8:20.85
comment: AARRGGHH! THIS SHOULD HAVE BEEN SUB-8 (****)

23: 26.42
times: 26.42
comment: just felt like doing 2+3, OLL skip on 3x3

234: 1:50.28
times: 1:50.28
comment: YES! Finally, the sub-2 belongs to me!! :evillaughter:

2345: 3:21.28?????
times: 3:21.28?????
comment: uuuuuuh... the timer stopped at 3:21.28, but I was still cubing. The real time would have been 4:15 or so.


----------



## ConnorCuber (Jan 29, 2009)

First page, some results soon.


----------



## happa95 (Jan 29, 2009)

*3x3 BLD:*
1. 3:41.32
2. 4:39.61
3. 6:23.68

rofl got worse as i kept going.


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 29, 2009)

Including Warmup solves
2x2x2: 8.96 8.27 8.63 8.93 6.94 5.46 7.65 7,83 7.08 8.33 7.38 6.05 = 7.71
3x3x3: 20.68 23.83 22.34 22.38 26.66 27.09 20.96 26.19 23.18 27.78 23.22 24.63 = 24.05
4x4x4: 1:35.27 1:33.03 1:40.38 1:19.91 1:21.41 1:22.41 1:34.61 1:34.68 1:42.83 1:19.86 1:33.41 1:26.00 = 90.11
5x5x5: 2:15.08 2:16.53 2:25.55 2:23.59 2:35.55 2:09.88 2:14.43 2:03.61 2:09.16 2:25.28 3:27.02 2:41.40 = 2:21.65
6x6x6: 5:30.00 4:38.44 5:20.65 5:23.94 5:12.11 6:04.09 5:09.72 5:20.78 5:20.15 4:47.56 5:16.16 5:11.31 = 5:15.24
7x7x7: 8:12.84 6:50.97 6:53.44 7:38.71 7:06.38 7:01.08 7:02.86 7:17.30 6:36.27 7:31.44 7:23.44 6:58.46 = 7:10.41
3x3x3_oh: 54.63 44.75 33.46 43.28 33.53 49.94 48.65 44.50 55.13 35.38 48.22 55.13 = 45.80 
Magic: 3.47 1.96 2.97 6.58 3.15 3.19 2.34 1.91 1.78 2.36 2.34 1.69 = 2.55
Master Magic: 58.15 6.28 5.91 7.19 5.27 6.31 6.27 5.33 5.40 5.06 7.80 5.58 = 6.13
Clock: 18.06 20,43 24,77 22.59 18.59 17.88 16.88 19.52 22.30 16.46 20.34 20.61 = 19.72
MegaMinx: 3:11.43 3:48.18 3:42.43 3:16.81 3:29.50 2:46.09 2:58.86 2:53.81 2:57.22 3:26.91 3:18.83 3:08.06 = 3:14.39
PyraMinx: 22.46 20.31 14.25 DNF 14.13 16.65 13.59 20.28 18.34 13.47 13.43 11.38 = 16.69
Square-1: 52.31 1:10.94 1:04.66 1:38.46 1:07.94 55.11 1:00.27 58.02 49.93 1:02.69 1:17.41 1:03.40 = 1:03.28

Only the 5 real solves
2x2x2: 7,83 7.08 8.33 7.38 6.05 = 7.43
3x3x3: 26.19 23.18 27.78 23.22 24.63 = 24.68
4x4x4: 1:34.68 1:42.83 1:19.86 1:33.41 1:26.00 = 1:31.36
5x5x5: 2:03.61 2:09.16 2:25.28 3:27.02 2:41.40 = 2:25.28
6x6x6: 5:20.78 5:20.15 4:47.56 5:16.16 5:11.31 = 5:15.87
7x7x7: 7:17.30 6:36.27 7:31.44 7:23.44 6:58.46 = 7:13.07
2x2x2_bf: 1:53.33 1:54.28 1:22.97 = 1:22.97
3x3x3_bf: DNF DNF 6:50.40 = 6:50.40
3x3x3_oh: 44.50 55.13 35.38 48.22 55.13 = 49.28
234-Relay: 2:12.52
2345-Relay: 4:50.31
Magic: 1.91 1.78 2.36 2.34 1.69 = 2.01
Master Magic: 5.33 5.40 5.06 7.80 5.58 = 5.44
Clock: 19.52 22.30 16.46 20.34 20.61 = 20.16
MegaMinx: 2:53.81 2:57.22 3:26.91 3:18.83 3:08.06 = 3:08.04
PyraMinx: 20.28 18.34 13.47 13.43 11.38 = 15.08
Square-1: 58.02 49.93 1:02.69 1:17.41 1:03.40 = 1:01.37

(still done on the old (bad) V5 V6 and V7)


----------



## Edam (Jan 29, 2009)

*2x2 *- 9.94, (21.72), 17.83, 17.13, (9.68) = *14.97*
*3x3* - 27.30, (32.02), (20.36), 28.33, 30.28 = *28.64*
*3x3OH* 2:05.19, (2:08.41), 1:52.83, 1:39.44, (1:33.96) = *1:52.49*
*5x5* - (5:03.44), (5:32.16), 5:25.94, 5:05.42, 5:19.46 = *5:16.94
*
pretty poor 3x3, no warm up. Will be back later for the others.


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 29, 2009)

*3x3x3:*
22.33, 19.89, (18.69), (27.00), 23.28 = 21.83

*3x3x3 One-Handed:*


----------



## PeterV (Jan 29, 2009)

Peter V:

2x2x2: (21.47), 10.36, 8.89, 13.26, (6.93) = *10.84 avg.*
Comment: PB average!

3x3x3: 31.45, (28.90), (43.41), 42.88, 36.40 = *36.91 avg.*
Comment: Started off good, but completely messed up the last 3 solves.

4x4x4: 3:36.41 (O), (3:09.50 (OP)), 3:46.99 (OP), (4:03.01 (OP)) 3:21.73 (P) = *3:35.04 avg.*
Comment: Parity on every solve. I've got to work on this puzzle.

2-4 Relay: *3:56.54 (P)*
Comment: Meh.

Magic: DNS


----------



## bour1992 (Jan 29, 2009)

*3x3x3: 44.81*
43.81, 44.45, 45.24, 46.28, 44.73

Not good times


----------



## JustinJ (Jan 29, 2009)

This is my first time entering.

*3x3*: 29.31, (32.11), 31.88, 31.55+, (25.75) = 30.91
This was pretty bad, I haven't done 3x3 for a while...

*2x2*: 9.33, (10.15+), 8.46, (7.71), 9.61 = 9.13
Pretty good.

*2x2 BLD*: 1:07.52, DNF, DNF = 1:07.52
This was awesome. Really easy scramble.

*3x3 BLD*: 8:42.70, DNS DNS = 8:42.70
Wow! This was really good! My new pb by a lot! I might try the other ones later.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jan 31, 2009)

Michael Erskine

*2x2x2:*
*3x3x3:* 2:00.36 (soooo baaaaad! I completely messed up in so many ways), 1:18.90 (I sat staring at the F2L possibilities for about 20 seconds thinking "why am I doing this?"  ), 54.69, 49.18, 58.41
*4x4x4:* 9:54.17 (terrible failure at a single flipped edge parity that messed up faces and edges), 5:17.31, DNF (I hadn't the heart to continue when a parity fix failure destroyed my work!), 9:30.31, 6:49.86
*5x5x5:* 12:08.00, 11:25.00, 11:17.00 (did great with edges but messed up _twice_ attempting 4LLL and dropped back to beginners' methods!), 10:21.00 (better - just did final LL as beginners' [OELL, PELL, PCLL, OCLL]), 8:34.94 (new personal best?)
*7x7x7:* 
*MegaMinx:* 7:55.08, 6:36.35 (new PB?), 8:59.66, 10:27.00 (I dislike going over 10 mins because my laptop screen goes blank for energy saving!), 8:20.28

General excuse: thumb injury of past 2 weeks has now become infected!


----------



## tsaoenator (Jan 31, 2009)

Andy Tsao
4x4x4: (57.10 OP), 1:01.28 O, 57.54, 57.34 P, (1:06.40 OP) = 58.72 still kinda slow...


----------



## martian (Jan 31, 2009)

3x3x3: 33.22 (39.96) (28.51) 28.79 29.57 = *30.53*


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jan 31, 2009)

*3x3x3*:

01:31.18 
01:11.86 
01:25.84 
01:27.56 
01:31.00 

Average: _01:28.13_

Well, i did it without warming up 

PS: I'm a beginner


----------



## oyyq99999 (Jan 31, 2009)

*3x3multiBLD* 3/6 1:4:27.29 *0 points*
Actually, it should be a DNF. It's over time.


----------



## Crossed (Jan 31, 2009)

*3x3*
29.14, 32.08, (24,39), 26.92, (32.11) = 29.38
*2x2*
(12,44), (6,20), 8,92, 8,74, 11,84 = 9,83


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jan 31, 2009)

Sir E Brum; said:


> 3x3x3 BLD
> 16:40.19 (First ever full attempt woooo!)
> 14:11.49
> DNF
> Not quite sure how to average this.



You don't. The format is Best of 3.


----------



## fanwuq (Jan 31, 2009)

Arnaud,

I demand 4x4 FMC!
Derrick also wants it. See first page.


----------



## MistArts (Jan 31, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> Arnaud,
> 
> I demand 4x4 FMC!
> Derrick also wants it. See first page.



I might do it if I have time.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jan 31, 2009)

Simon Crawford

3x3: 14.55, (13.25), (15.67), 15.38, 14.11 = 14.68
_Pretty average. I trapped my finger in a door yesterday, so I thought I'd be a bit slower than normal._

2x2: (5.79), 5.75, 5.57, 5.45, (5.05) = 5.59
Well, at least its consistent... (SD: 0.12) No sub-5 =/

4x4: 1:18.80 P, 1:21.23 P, 1:18.87 P, (1:25.65 O), (1:15.41 O) = 1:19.63
Average. I really want a Mefferts to speed up my 3x3 stage.

Sq-1: (49.38 P), 32.98, (32.12), 46.67 P, 39.40 = 40.11
That was... awesomely good. The second and third scrambles had really easy cube shapes.


----------



## Ellis (Feb 1, 2009)

*3x3: *(15.58), 16.38, 17.52, 18.24, (21.15) = *17.38*
Cool down? 15 16 17 18 21

*4x4:* 1:27.70, 1:20.54, (1:15.23), 1:19.32, (1:27.86) = *1:22.52*
OP-O-P--O: 1:27's were bad.

*5x5:* 2:21.35, (2:58.32), 2:32.59, (2:14.47), 2:17.53 = *2:23.82*
All over the place... 

*3x3 blindfold:* 4:42.33, 4:15.69, 4:25.71 = *4:15.69*
No DNFs but pretty slow.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Feb 1, 2009)

Yes, I agree with Wuqiong Fan and Baian Liu. 

4x4 FMC Please!


----------



## cookingfat (Feb 1, 2009)

*3x3x3 =*(27.86), 35.68, (38.40), 31.94, 36.86 = *34.15*
bad

*4x4x4 =*(2:52.36), 3:01.96, 3:34.69, (DNF), 3:02.53 = 3:13.06
completely messed up the fourth one, so dnf'd it. 

*3x3x3 BLD =*DNF (4:44.63), DNF (5:35.58) = *DNF*
1st was execution mistake, 2nd was memo

*Snake =*6.66, (6.05), 6.16, (8.43), 7.44 = *6.75*
I know it's been taken out, but thought I could still do it anyway


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 1, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Yes, I agree with Wuqiong Fan and Baian Liu.
> 4x4 FMC Please!


I can't believe you guys (and Derrick)! You had half a year to participate, and left me solving 4x4x4 fewest moves all by myself almost every week. (I was so lonesome!) Now we finally take it out because I'm the only one doing it, and NOW you want it back. Why didn't you support it while you had the chance?



oyyq99999 said:


> *3x3multiBLD* 3/6 1:4:27.29 *0 points*
> Actually, it should be a DNF. It's over time.


You should really set an alarm before you try multiBLD, set to go off when your maximum time expires. (I always do.) When the alarm goes off, you put down the cube you're working on, and you're done. Then it's only a DNF if you don't have half your cubes solved. In a real competition, it's supposed to work this way - the judge is required to stop you at an hour. I hope someday the rules will be clarified to tell what should happen when the judge fails this responsibility - without an alarm, I really think it's likely this will happen often with the new one-hour overall limit.

Here are my results this week.

Mike Hughey:

*2x2x2:* 11.81, 10.71, 10.09, 10.94, 12.06 = *11.15*
*3x3x3:* 30.16, 30.31, 26.02, 25.52, 33.91 = *28.83*
*4x4x4:* 1:46.03 (O), 1:40.26, 2:09.43 (O), 1:48.84 (OP), 1:31.70 = *1:45.04*
*5x5x5:* 2:34.17, 3:02.35, 2:43.46, 2:31.42, 2:21.18 = *2:36.35*
Comment: Wow – almost 2:20!
*6x6x6:* 6:01.94 (OP), 4:48.56, 5:46.28 (O), 5:06.68 (OP), 37:01.88 (18:47) = *5:38.30*
Comment: New personal best single! And the BLD solve was my second best successful solve ever.
*7x7x7:* DNF (2:29:52.93, 1:23:10), DNF (2:29:52.93, 1:23:10), 9:00.45, 7:58.17, 8:53.91 = *DNF*
Comment: First one was off by 3 inner wings and 4 obliques; second one was off by 5 obliques. (This was my third multiBLD attempt.) I don’t know why I was so slow on the speedsolves, though – very disappointing.
*2x2x2 BLD:* 43.21, 1:00.55, 1:03.65 = *43.21*
*3x3x3 BLD:* DNF (2:08.00), 2:09.33, DNF (2:53.25) = *2:09.33*
Comment: Horrible.
*4x4x4 BLD:* DNF (10:19, 4:37), 8:13.81 (3:57), DNF (10+, 4:28) = *8:13.81*
Comment: First was off by 4 centers, 4 corners, and 10 edges – I messed up a commutator and got lost. Third was off by just 2 corners misoriented. I would normally be pretty upset about the 2 DNFs, but I did these right after I finished the 7x7x7 multiBLD attempt, so I’m actually pretty happy with it. Yes, I’m crazy. 
*5x5x5 BLD:* 18:36.31 (8:27), 18:55.03 (10:55), 18:19.27 (9:45) = *18:19.27*
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *8/8 = 8 points, 48:14.87* (29:55 memorization)
Comment: Wow, this just seems so easy after doing a 7x7x7 multi! I kept finishing a cube and thinking, "Is that really all?" I guess I need to go for more than 8.  It was really, really nice to get them all right!
*3x3x3 OH:* 53.90, 40.06, 58.75, 51.63, 1:08.18 = *54.76*
*3x3x3 WF:* 1:54.56, 2:20.13, 1:44.16, 1:47.52, 1:55.43 = *1:52.50*
Comment: Woohoo! I think I was inspired by Swordsman Kirby’s recent accomplishment thread post. No, I’ll never be as good as him, but I’m pretty thrilled with this. I think it was mostly just lucky, though.
*2-4 relay:* *2:30.47*
*2-5 relay:* *4:46.18*
Comment: I beat Arnaud in a 2-5 relay!!!!! Who would have ever thought I’d ever do that? Of course, this was really just a very freak occurrence – Arnaud had a really bad relay and I had my best ever, and it happened to occur on the same week. But I’m really thrilled with this time!
*Magic:* 2.52, 2.30, 2.93, 3.06, 2.22 = *2.58*
*Master Magic:* 4.94, 4.96, 4.13, 4.33, 4.53 = *4.60*
*Clock:* 24.41, 23.40, 18.15, 18.93, 45.47 = *22.25*
*MegaMinx:* 3:19.58, 2:57.25, 3:02.42, 2:54.56, DNF (43:04.14, 22:25) = *3:06.42*
Comment: Last one was off by just 5 corners. Not a bad average considering the BLD solve.
*Pyraminx:* 33.19, 19.94, 27.41, 22.56, 21.66 = *23.88*
*Square-1:* 1:05.94, 34.97, 43.16, 53.96 (P), 46.34 (P) = *47.82*
Comment: Finally a sub-50 average! Yes!
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *40 moves*
F D F U’ R’ L’ F2 R’ U’ B D2 U B’ U R’ D2 R U’ R’ D2 R D’ R2 B R2 B’ R’ D’ R D2 R’ D’ R B R D R’ D’ B’ D’
2x2x2: F D F U’ R’ L’ F2
2x cross: R’ U’ B D2 U B’ .
3rd pair: D’ R2 B R2 B’
4th pair: R’ D’ R D2 R’ D’ R
OLL: B R D R’ D’ B’ D’
insert at .: U R’ D2 R U’ R’ D2 R
Comment: No cancellations really hurts. I just could not find a good beginning.


----------



## oyyq99999 (Feb 1, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> *3x3x3 WF:* 1:54.56, 2:20.13, 1:44.16, 1:47.52, 1:55.43 = *1:52.50*
> Comment: Woohoo! I think I was inspired by Swordsman Kirby’s recent accomplishment thread post. No, I’ll never be as good as him, but I’m pretty thrilled with this. I think it was mostly just lucky, though.



He did 1:30 nonlucky.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 1, 2009)

oyyq99999 said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > *3x3x3 WF:* 1:54.56, 2:20.13, 1:44.16, 1:47.52, 1:55.43 = *1:52.50*
> ...



I know - he says he averages about 1:40 - he probably does 1:30 nonlucky all the time. Like I said, I'll never be as good as him - I was just inspired by his 1:06 lucky solve.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Feb 1, 2009)

Mike Hughey;130838
[B said:


> 7x7x7:[/B] DNF (2:29:52.93, 1:23:10), DNF (2:29:52.93, 1:23:10), 9:00.45, 7:58.17, 8:53.91 = *DNF*



Mike, your 2 7x7 BLD times are exactly equal. That's very suspicious.

P.S. Since I joined the weekly competition I have done 4x4 FMC almost every week. You haven't done it on your own.

P.P.S. Come to Europe soon! I want that cookie


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 1, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Mike Hughey;130838
> [B said:
> 
> 
> ...


That's what happens when you do them simultaneously. 



trying-to-speedcube... said:


> P.S. Since I joined the weekly competition I have done 4x4 FMC almost every week. You haven't done it on your own.


Gee, you're right! Sorry, I shouldn't have picked your quote to start with - you're exempt from my diatribe. But fanwuq, MistArts, and Derrick are still guilty as charged.  Oh, and I hope you guys are not just posting here, but are also sending a PM to Arnaud, as he instructed. Arnaud is known for being tough on those who don't follow instructions, even when there aren't cookies involved (although he's a lot tougher if there are cookies involved).



trying-to-speedcube... said:


> P.P.S. Come to Europe soon! I want that cookie


If only the economy weren't so bad...

Sorry if I'm sounding sour lately - I guess I'm just disappointed I lost my favorite events (6x6x6 BLD and 7x7x7 BLD) because no one wants to do them. And I'm even more disappointed because I couldn't afford to travel to Europe for the Galanta Open, where they were actually offering my favorite events as competition events! (Even though apparently no one actually signed up to do them.)


----------



## fanwuq (Feb 1, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> trying-to-speedcube... said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, I agree with Wuqiong Fan and Baian Liu.
> ...



I did it last week! I started doing it as soon as I realized that alg.garron.us exists.
I can't stand doing it on a real cube, too many opportunities for DNF.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Feb 1, 2009)

*2x2:* 6.48, (4.42), (9.93), 6.14, 5.79 = 6.14
Can't Improve at the moment

*3x3:* (17.34), 17.44, 18.51, 20.15, (25.76) =18.70
hmm wrist are giving out here

*4x4:* 1:52.05 [O], (2:06.21)[OP], 2:00.25, 1:57.57 [P], (1:51.62)[P] = 1:56.62
I suck at big cubes 

*5x5:* (3:24.28), 3:44.37, 3:52.15, 4:13.62, (DNF) = 3:56.71
Started great then my wrists started hurting a lot so I took the DNF

*3x3 OH* 56.09, (DNF), 58.22, 58.19, (48.08)
Roux=not so good with OH


----------



## Benny (Feb 2, 2009)

My first participation

*3x3x3*

1. (*17.70*) 2. 20.66 3. (*23.06*) 4. 20.82 5. 19.06

avg = *20.18*
_________

*3x3x3 OH*

1. (*49.34*) 2. 59.94 3. (*1:05.10*) 4. 58.10 5. 55.26

avg = *57.76*
_________

*4x4x4*

1. (*1:44.36*) 2. 2:16.70 3. (*2:18.36*) 4. 2:00.42 5. 1:57.18

avg = *2:04.76*
_________

*5x5x5*

1. 4:07.46 2. 3:41.36 3. 3:46.10 4. (*3:30.00*) 5. (*4:07.62*)

avg = *3:51.64*
_________

*7x7x7*

1. (*11:10.95*) 2. (*09:42.75*) 3. 10:35.36 4. 10:11.20 5. 10.22.22

avg = *10:22.92*
_________


----------



## ExoCorsair (Feb 2, 2009)

Guess what. I'm back.
...At least until March 7th. After that, who knows.

2x2x2: 7.61 5.53 9.53 6.74 6.08 = 6.81
3x3x3: 18.71 18.77 17.62 18.33 17.27 = 18.22
4x4x4: 1:31.37 1:43.04 1:34.72 1:19.71 1:09.88 = 1:28.60
5x5x5: 2:37.89 2:12.09 2:00.25 2:24.73 2:14.96 = 2:17.26
3x3x3_oh: 48.95 51.81 45.36 48.07 42.60 = 47.76

No warm up and having not really cubed for a very long time, and I'm still faster than Arnaud.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 2, 2009)

ExoCorsair said:


> Guess what. I'm back.
> ...At least until March 7th. After that, who knows.


Cool - nice to have you back! I want to see some big improvement in 5x5x5 over the next month.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Feb 2, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> ExoCorsair said:
> 
> 
> > Guess what. I'm back.
> ...



Thank you, thank you. 

I think if I had a better cube I would be sub-2 again. But no, I lack money to buy myself a nice V5 and instead am using an old, worn-down Eastsheen (which pops, as it did on the 4th solve).

Then again, the lighting in my dorm room isn't very good either...

But we'll see. Two days ago I was averaging like 1:40 on the 4x4x4, and yesterday I was around 1:15-1:20, and if I had started with 3x3x3 instead of 4x4x4 for this competition, I probably would've had like a 1:10-1:15 average.


----------



## abr71310 (Feb 3, 2009)

*3x3x3:*
(44.95) 36.27 38.25 (33.44) 34.19
Average: *36.24*

*2x2x2:*
(11.16) 12.83 (31.34) 11.98 13.76
Average: *12.86*

*3x3x3 OH:*
(1:25.38) 1:13.77 1:13.02 1:02.25 (59.50)
Average: *1:09.68*

Comments:
Two new OH records in a row -- second one was a 1-look PLL and 1-look OLL (looked like FULL FRIDRICH )

New PB avg. of 5 for OH as well. 
Also my first participation.


----------



## cuBerBruce (Feb 3, 2009)

Bruce Norskog

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves: 45 moves*
Solution: R' F' R' B' U' F U B U' F' L' B R2 F U2 L' U' F2 L2 U' F R' F2 R L2 F' L2 F L2 F' L' F L2 F D F' D' L2 U L D' L' U' L D

Explanation:
2x2x2: R' F' R' U' . L' B R2
F2L: F U2 L' U' F2 L2 U' F R' F2 R L2 F' L2 F L2 F' L' F L
Edges: L F D F' D' L'
Corner 3-cycle to leave 3 remaining corners: L' U L D' L' U' L D
Insert corner 3-cycle at ".": U B' U' F U B U' F'


----------



## cuBerBruce (Feb 3, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > trying-to-speedcube... said:
> ...



Doesn't use of a computer applet violate rule E3?

If using a computer applet is allowed for 3x3x3 Fewest Moves (or 4x4x4 should it be reinstated), I would like that to be explicitly clarified in the rules for 2009-06. That and other computer applets generally allow setting up a scramble instantaneously, thus presumably saving the person significant time versus a person strictly obeying rule E3.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 3, 2009)

cuBerBruce said:


> Doesn't use of a computer applet violate rule E3?
> 
> If using a computer applet is allowed for 3x3x3 Fewest Moves (or 4x4x4 should it be reinstated), I would like that to be explicitly clarified in the rules for 2009-06. That and other computer applets generally allow setting up a scramble instantaneously, thus presumably saving the person significant time versus a person strictly obeying rule E3.


I have always strictly obeyed the official rules for 3x3x3 and 4x4x4 fewest moves. I even use pencil and paper to write down all the moves; I type them in from my paper "submission" afterwards. (I treat my printout of the scrambles as my "submission sheet". That's why I always put them last in my results - I leave lots of space at the bottom of the last sheet to write my solution on.) And yes, for 4x4x4 it's a lot harder. I've had solves where I've messed up a scramble as many as ten times during a single attempt. That gets extremely frustrating when it happens!


----------



## fanwuq (Feb 3, 2009)

cuBerBruce said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > Mike Hughey said:
> ...



... Well, I don't care for it that much. My goal is to see what results I can get without really caring about time. I'm quite easily annoyed when I mess up scrambling a few times. I don't see the the problem with using one, even at an official competition. You are coming up with a solution yourself anyway. Why waste time when you don't have to? My goal is getting efficient solutions, not training my scrambling accuracy.


----------



## cuBerBruce (Feb 3, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> cuBerBruce said:
> 
> 
> > fanwuq said:
> ...



I seriously doubt computers would ever be allowed in the future in official WCA competitions. Some competitors would probably try to secretly run solver programs to find great solutions if they were at a computer.

As far as whether or not using applets are allowed in this online competition, I don't really care. But if others are "allowed" to use them, then I think that I should be allowed to use them, too. I hope the rules are clarified for next week.

Well, I think this is a common problem with online competitions - some people feel they can ignore rules that don't suit them, and post results as if they had followed the rules. When I did 4x4x4 FM and took too much time, I posted it as a DNF, although I still showed the solution I eventually came up with anyway. Anyone who plays by their own rules but posts as if they complied with the rules is just deceiving everyone, IMO.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 3, 2009)

cuBerBruce said:


> Well, I think this is a common problem with online competitions - some people feel they can ignore rules that don't suit them, and post results as if they had followed the rules. When I did 4x4x4 FM and took too much time, I posted it as a DNF, although I still showed the solution I eventually came up with anyway. Anyone who plays by their own rules but posts as if they complied with the rules is just deceiving everyone, IMO.



I honestly don't care that much. I will always follow the official rules unless I am explicitly told not to do so, since I want to practice for live competitions, and it's better practice that way. (And I'll even follow the "official rules" - as far as they apply - on unofficial events; after all, 4x4x4 fewest moves is definitely good practice for 3x3x3 fewest moves!) If someone else doesn't follow the official rules, I'm willing to give them that advantage, since it's "just an online competition" anyway.

Back on topic, I just finished the multiBLD for this week, which I will now go add to my previous results. Looks like I'm still pretty okay at it!


----------



## Henrik (Feb 3, 2009)

Henrik:
2x2: (3.77) 4.90 4.83 3.90 (5.31) => *4.54* sec
This is good enough.

3x3: 17.78 (18.52) 15.86 14.18 (13.86) => *15.94* sec
This is also good.

3x3BLD: DNF (1:40), DNF (2:08), *3:24.83* min
I just wanted at successful solve here.


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 3, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > trying-to-speedcube... said:
> ...


No need for me to be tough. Mike has done all the work, and he had done it well!

And doing it on alg.garron.us (or with any other computer-aid) is cheating! (even with the lack of official rules that should be obvious)

Only Fanwuq send me the PM so I won't put it back in. If you just want to do it, generate a scramble and have fun. If you want it back in the weekly, PM me.


----------



## Mirek (Feb 3, 2009)

FMC
I have DNF. Sadly, I did not have a reasonable back-up solution. Did others have the same problem? I see only Mike Hughey showing his 40-moves which is under average for him, too. He still wins.


----------



## fanwuq (Feb 3, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > Mike Hughey said:
> ...



Fine. I'll do it by hand. Then, I'll enter the solution there to make it nice and pretty so everyone can view my solution. 
For the next weeks, I'm going to do the 4x4 speedsolves, then analyse one of them in detail.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 4, 2009)

Mats Bergsten

*3x3: *(130.25), 69.50, 58.31, 73:28, (49.88) = *67.03*
forgot N2
*2x2BLD:* 3:33, DNF, DNF = *3:33*
(simulated 2x2 on a 4x4)
*3x3BLD:* 4:46 DNF, 3:39 DNF, 4:22 = *4:22*
I do not understand the DNF:s
*4x4BLD:* 18:55 DNF, 20:02 DNF, 20:24 DNF = *DNF*
Arrgh, where is my accuracy? First was off by three edges, the last by four.
But I went really slow on that one and still DNF.
*5x5BLD: *39:30 DNF, 44:04, 55:10 DNF = *44:04*
First one fast but bad, I really needed the second, third on a bus
*Multi BLD: *0/2 17:16 *= 0*
Very very bad Multi. 
Except for one single 5x5BLD a horrible week


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 4, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> No need for me to be tough. Mike has done all the work, and he had done it well!


Happy to be of service! 



Mirek said:


> FMC
> I have DNF. Sadly, I did not have a reasonable back-up solution. Did others have the same problem? I see only Mike Hughey showing his 40-moves which is under average for him, too. He still wins.


You're kidding - I won with that very sad solve? How pathetic.  I guess it just shows it's worth it to have a backup solution, even if it's not reasonable.

And Mats, be sure and try again next week - I always seem to have a really good week the week after a really bad week; hopefully it will be the same for you!


----------



## guusrs (Feb 4, 2009)

FMC: DNF
several starts looked promising. Sub-30 seemed possible. So I did not create a 30+ back-solve. I guessed wrong.


----------



## Jude (Feb 4, 2009)

*Jude*
*(Note, I haven't touched any puzzles except the 2x2x2 (excluding the 5 solves each week for the weekly comp) for ages, which explains the suckiness of them)*

*2x2x2*: (2.19), 2.70, (5.83), 3.44, 5.62 = *3.92* --> _Good  CLL is finally paying off_
*3x3x3*: (15.97), 20.28, 21.92, 21.80, (25.12) = *21.33* --> _Hehe, couldn't be bothered to get my Rubik's brand so every solve (except the 1st one) either threatened a pop or did pop._
*3x3x3 OH*: 27.45, 27.12, (23.84), (DNF), 25.52 = *26.70* --> _Haha wow, that was a pleasant surprise! That's almost as good as I used to be _
*Pyraminx*: 14.45, 13.75, 12.34, (16.78), (10.48) = *13.51 *--> _Oh my, my times have increased so dramatically!_


----------



## Escher (Feb 4, 2009)

now get that 2x2 avg in comp jude, and be 10th in the world 
at least im better than you at 3x3, otherwise i would probably give up cubing...


----------



## Goater (Feb 5, 2009)

FMC: *y U L F B2 D2 B U' L' R2 U D' F2 D R F2 L' U' L U' L U' L U2 R U' L' U R D' R U2 R' D R U2 R U' (37htm)*

EO: y U L F , B2 D2 B
Right block: U' L' R2 U D' F2 D R F2
All but 3 corners: L' U' L U' L U' L U2 R U' ,, L' U R' . U'

I found this poor skeleton quite fast, but I was looking for better one. In last five minutes I wrote them down with simply (R', [R' D' R, U2]) at "." (after few additional minutes I found [F U2 F', D2] at "," and [F' R F, L] at ",," which gave 36).

As Guus said, sub-30 seemed possible. I've finally found this sollution:
D' U' F R' L' B U' R D U2 R2 D B2 D2 R' U' R2 U' R U2 R' L d2 L' U L d2 L' R' (29htm)

EO: D' U' F R' L' B
Left block: U' R D U2 R2 D B2 D2
All but 3 pairs: R' U' R2 U' R U2 R' . U R'
And then simply [L d2 L', U] at "."



IMHO the scramble was terrible...


// Edit: It's my first post. Hello everybody!


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 6, 2009)

> And Mats, be sure and try again next week - I always seem to have a really good week the week after a really bad week; hopefully it will be the same for you!


Supportive as usual, thanks 

Do not worry, I will not give up because of some DNF:s (even if there were lots of them). But focus just now is the competition in Norrköping. Only one attempt at 5x5x5BLD though. Tough.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 6, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> But focus just now is the competition in Norrköping. Only one attempt at 5x5x5BLD though. Tough.


Ooh - I always hate that. It's very scary to just have one shot at it. Good luck!


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Feb 7, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > fanwuq said:
> ...



Ooh, that's a good idea, I think I'm going to do that too.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 21, 2009)

*Results week 2009-05*

*2x2x2*(15)


 3.92 Jude

 4.54 Henrik

 5.59 MTGjumper

 6.14 waffle=ijm

 6.81 ExoCorsair

 7.22 trying-to-speedcube...

 7.30 AvGalen

 7.89 Kian

 9.11 Sir E Brum

 9.13 Yalow

 9.83 Crossed

 10.84 PeterV

 11.15 Mike Hughey

 12.86 abr71310

 14.97 Edam


*3x3x3 *(27)


 13.81 Sa967St

 14.68 MTGjumper

 15.94 Henrik

 17.38 Ellis

 18.22 ExoCorsair

 18.70 waffle=ijm

 19.41 Kian

 20.18 Benny

 21.33 Jude

 21.41 trying-to-speedcube...

 21.83 Fobo911

 22.24 Sir E Brum

 24.68 AvGalen

 28.64 Edam

 28.83 Mike Hughey

 29.38 Crossed

 30.53 martian

 30.91 Yalow

 34.51 byu

 34.83 cookingfat

 36.24 abr71310

 36.91 PeterV

 44.81 bour1992

 51.90 Rodrigomaga2

 1:04.00 msemtd

 1:07.03 MatsBergsten

 1:28.13 Yes, We Can!


*4x4x4*(15)


 58.72 tsaoenator

 1:18.56 Sa967St

 1:19.63 MTGjumper

 1:22.52 Ellis

 1:23.76 trying-to-speedcube...

 1:28.60 ExoCorsair

 1:31.36 AvGalen

 1:45.04 Mike Hughey

 1:45.74 Kian

 1:56.62 waffle=ijm

 2:04.77 Benny

 3:13.06 cookingfat

 3:35.04 PeterV

 3:40.28 Sir E Brum

 8:44.78 msemtd


*5x5x5*(10)


 2:14.18 trying-to-speedcube...

 2:17.26 ExoCorsair

 2:23.82 Ellis

 2:25.28 AvGalen

 2:36.35 Mike Hughey

 2:47.87 Kian

 3:51.64 Benny

 3:56.71 waffle=ijm

 5:16.94 Edam

11:01.00 msemtd


*6x6x6*(2)


 5:15.87 AvGalen

 5:38.30 Mike Hughey


*7x7x7*(4)


 7:13.07 AvGalen

 7:53.06 trying-to-speedcube...

10:22.93 Benny

 DNF Mike Hughey


*3x3 one handed*(12)


 26.70 Jude

 30.55 Sa967St

 38.49 trying-to-speedcube...

 47.46 ExoCorsair

 49.28 AvGalen

 54.76 Mike Hughey

 54.90 Kian

 57.50 waffle=ijm

 57.77 Benny

 1:09.68 abr71310

 1:31.99 Sir E Brum

 1:52.49 Edam


*3x3 with feet*(1)


 1:52.50 Mike Hughey


*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(4)


 43.21 Mike Hughey

 1:07.52 Yalow

 1:22.97 AvGalen

 3:33.00 MatsBergsten


*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(12)


 2:06.17 Sa967St

 2:09.33 Mike Hughey

 3:24.83 Henrik

 3:41.32 happa95

 4:15.69 Ellis

 4:22.00 MatsBergsten

 4:49.46 trying-to-speedcube...

 5:33.75 Kian

 6:50.40 AvGalen

 8:42.70 Yalow

14:11.49 Sir E Brum

 DNF cookingfat


*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(2)


 8:13.81 Mike Hughey

 DNF MatsBergsten


*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(2)


18:19.27 Mike Hughey

44:04.00 MatsBergsten


*3x3 Multi blind*(3)


8/8 Mike Hughey

3/6 oyyq99999

0/2 = DNF  MatsBergsten


*2-3-4 Relay*(6)


 1:50.28 trying-to-speedcube...

 2:12.52 AvGalen

 2:17.39 Kian

 2:30.47 Mike Hughey

 3:56.54 PeterV

 4:14.79 Sir E Brum


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(4)


 3:21.28 trying-to-speedcube...

 4:46.18 Mike Hughey

 4:50.31 AvGalen

 5:12.01 Kian


*Magic*(2)


 2.01 AvGalen

 2.58 Mike Hughey


*Master Magic*(2)


 4.60 Mike Hughey

 5.44 AvGalen


*Snake*(1)


 6.78 cookingfat


*Clock*(2)


 20.16 AvGalen

 22.25 Mike Hughey


*Pyraminx*(3)


 13.51 Jude

 15.08 AvGalen

 23.88 Mike Hughey


*Megaminx*(3)


 3:06.42 Mike Hughey

 3:08.04 AvGalen

 8:25.01 msemtd


*Square-1*(4)


 39.68 MTGjumper

 47.82 Mike Hughey

 1:01.37 AvGalen

 2:52.77 Kian


*3x3x3 fewest moves*(5)


37 Goater

40 Mike Hughey

45 cuBerBruce

DNF  guusrs

DNF  Mirek




*Contest results*


190 Mike Hughey

136 AvGalen

113 trying-to-speedcube...

90 Kian

80 Sa967St

80 ExoCorsair

69 MTGjumper

69 Ellis

66 waffle=ijm

60 Jude

59 Henrik

58 Benny

50 Sir E Brum

44 MatsBergsten

35 Yalow

32 Edam

27 cookingfat

26 PeterV

22 msemtd

22 Crossed

21 abr71310

20 Fobo911

19 tsaoenator

15 Goater

14 happa95

14 martian

13 cuBerBruce

12 byu

12 Mirek

12 guusrs

8 bour1992

7 Rodrigomaga2

4 Yes, We Can!

4 oyyq99999


----------



## not_kevin (Feb 22, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> ...
> 
> *3x3 Multi blind*(3)
> 
> ...



Shouldn't oyyq99999 be ahead of MatsBergsten?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 22, 2009)

not_kevin said:


> MatsBergsten said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...



No, I do not think so. We both got 0 p and my time was faster (as I only did 2).
So according to the rules I think I should be placed ahead. But I agree it is a
little weird and he really (morally/philosophically) had the better result.

Am I wrong, Arnaud?


----------



## not_kevin (Feb 23, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> not_kevin said:
> 
> 
> > MatsBergsten said:
> ...



Regulations say:


> 9f16) For the Rubik's Cube: Multiple Blindfolded event the order in the results is based on number of puzzles solved minus the number of puzzles not solved (higher is better). If the result is lower than 0, the solve is disqualified.
> If competitors have the same result, then the order is based on total time (lower is better).



So, for oyyq99999, his order is 3-3 = 0. Yours is 0-2 = -2.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 23, 2009)

not_kevin said:


> Regulations say:
> 
> 
> > 9f16) For the Rubik's Cube: Multiple Blindfolded event the order in the results is based on number of puzzles solved minus the number of puzzles not solved (higher is better). If the result is lower than 0, the solve is disqualified.
> ...



Ok, thanks. I did not know that. Then I'll change the program (but not tonight). But I have now corrected the list. 
I wonder if there are more of those?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 23, 2009)

not_kevin said:


> MatsBergsten said:
> 
> 
> > not_kevin said:
> ...



Yes. In fact, technically, Mats's solve counts as a DNF. Any point total less than zero is a DNF.


----------

